# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Μια καθημερινή ισορροπημένη διατροφή μπατζι!

## kostas0206

Σας παρακαλω γραψτε μου μια μια καθημερινή ισορροποιμενη διατροφή μπατζι, και μια για αναπαραγωγη. Εχω διαβασει πολλα και τα εχω μπερδεψει λιγο!!

Συγνωμη που σας εχω ζαλησει με τις αποριες μου, αλλα τετοιος τυπος ειμαι εγω!

----------


## kostas0206

Σας παρακαλω γραψτε μου μια μια καθημερινή ισορροποιμενη διατροφή μπατζι, μια για αναπαραγωγη, μια για πτερορροια. Εχω διαβασει πολλα και τα εχω μπερδεψει λιγο!!

----------


## lagreco69

Κωστα πρεπει να φυγω.. εαν δεν το εχει δει το θεμα κανενα αλλο μελος μεχρι να γυρισω, θα σου γραφω εγω αργοτερα.

----------


## mitsman

Έχεις διαβασει το αρθρο για τα budgie που εχουμε στο φορουμ??? γενικοτερα εχεις ψαξει καθολου στις ενοτητες διατροφη και αναπαραγωγη παπαγαλων?????
Δεν εχω budgie και δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω αλλα αν ψαξεις εκει που σου ειπα θα βρεις πολλα παραπανω απο οτι περιμενες!

----------


## serafeim

εγω δινω μια κουταλια της σουπας στο καθε μπατζι σπορους και καθημερινος τους αλλαζω νερο και χαρτι... καθε δευτερα και παρασκευη δινω αυγω βραστο καλα βρασμενο και καθε μερα οτι φρουτο,χορταρικο μπορω να δοσω ΕΠΟΧΗΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ... στην αναπαραγωγη εω παντα μπολικους σπορους για να εχουν να τρωνε και να τους δειξω πως "ναι τωρα ειναι καιρος για ζευγαρωμα εχει πολυ τροφη", αυξανω το αυγο στο καθημερινο και δεινω calci lux (ασβεστιο υδατοδυαλητο) για 7 μερες συνεχομενα οσο λενε οι οδηγιες, αυτο ποιο πολυ για το θυληκο.. αυγοτροφη καθημερινα και παντα μα παντα στο κλουβι δεν βγαινει ποτε το σουπιοκοκκαλο(τραβα σε μια παραλια και μαζεψε σουπιοκοκκαλα,βραστα με ξυδονερο και αστα στον ηλιο να στεγνωσουν καλα,μετα δωστα στα πουλια σου)... μολις κανει το πρωτο αυγο το θυληκο σταματαμε αυγοτροφη και αυγο και φρουτα/λαχανικα/χορταρικα και μολις γεννηθει ο πρωτος νεοσσος αρχιζουμε παλι μονο αυγο και αυγοτροφη, στην 10 με 12(12 προτινω εγω) αρχιζουμε να βαζουμε και φρουτα λαχανικα χορταρικα... αυτο κανω εγω ενα πολυ απλο και οικονομικο προγραμμα κατ εμου τωρα ποικιλουν οι εκτροφεις και τα προγραμμα τους(σωστα η λαθασμενα) 
αν θες κατι που δεν σε νοιαζει το κοστος τοτε πες να βγαλουμε ενα προγραμμα θα κατσω εγω και συζητωντας με αλλα παιδια θα το φτιαξουμε... δεν θα ειναι δυσκολο απλα χρονοβορο  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Μιγμα σπορων στο οποιο να υπαρχει ποικιλια επι το πλειστον αμυλουχων(ποικιλια ειδων millet ,καναρινοσπορος ,βρωμη (αποφλειωμενη ) και ισως αν βρεις εξτρα ενα πολυ καλο σπορο ,την κινοα .Μεχρι τωρα την εβρισκες μονο σε καταστημα βιολογικων για ανθρωπους ,αλλα αναφερθηκε οτι αρχιζει να υπαρχει και σε καποια πετ σοπ .ομως και τα βασικα μιγματα του εμποριου αρκουν (αρκει να ειναι χωρις εγχρωμα μπισκοτακια μεσα τους )  .ελαχιστοι λιπαροι σποροι που θα δεις οτι υπαρχουν μεσα σε αυτα πχ λιγο νιζερ ή λιγο κανναβουρι ,αναγκαιοι για τα λιπαρα οξεα που ειναι απαραιτητα στο οργανισμο 

*Μίγματα Σπόρων για ΠΑΠΑΓΑΛΟΥΣ*επισης αν εχεις μερακι , παροχη φυτρων 

*Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας*και αγνης αυγοτροφης 

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*τροποποιημενης οπως λεω εκει ,στο να αφαιρεσεις απο τα 8 αυγα της συνταγης τους 4 κροκους (αναγκαια σε συχνη βαση κυριως στην αναπαραγωγη και στην πτεροροια ,οχι τοσο το αλλο διαστημα )

και συχνοτατα  οτι απο αυτα 

*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*μπορεις να εισαγεις στην διατροφη τους

----------


## kostas0206

Σας ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ παιδια, πραγματικα με βοηθησατε!!! 
 :Happy0062:

----------


## kostas0206

Παιδια θελω να σας ρωτησω κατι.(ειπα να ανοιξω αλλο θεμα αλλα θυμιθηκα αυτο που ειχα ανοιξει)Η παπαγαλινη ειναι η βασικη τροφη των μπατζι? Αν οχι ποια ειναι?Και καθε ποτε τα ταιζουμε μια φορα το πρωι και μια το απογευμα? ή πρεπει να εχει σπορους ολη την διαρκεια της ημερας? ή  μονο το πρωι?και κατι τελειως off-topic. Πηρα το κλουβι με διαστασεις 60εκ χ 41εκ χ 41εκ υψος. Ποσες πατηθρες να βαλω και που?Καποιοι εχουν πολλες καποιοι λιγες ποιο ειναι το σωστο? (Το κλουβι ειναι οπως του mistman που εχει τα κοκατιλ του)

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ναι Κωστα, η παπαγαλινη ειναι η βασικη τροφη των budgies..! Εγω προσωπικα στα πουλια μου, γεμιζω τις ταιστρες αρκετα για κανα διημερο.. τωρα εσυ κανεις ο,τι θες αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση μην δινεις μονο το πρωι και να την αφαιρεις την επομενη ημερα! Στο κλουβι να βαλεις, για μενα δυο πατηθρες για να πετανε περισσοτερο! Εσυ εαν θες βαλε μεχρι τρεις..! Οχι παραπανω!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Βρες τη ημερισια δοση και βαζε καθε μερα τοσο!!!!!!!! 
Εγω για παραδειγμα στα καναρινια βαζω καθε μερα ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι και στα κοκατιλ μια κουταλια της σουπας ανα πουλι.... με τον καιρο εχω δει ποια καναρινια τρωνε λιγο πιο λιγο και ποια λιγο ποιο πολυ και τα φτιαχνω καθε μερα ακριβως!

----------


## serafeim

μια κουταλια της σουπας και στα budgie καθε μεσημερι και εισαι οκ... απλα να εχεις προγραμμα και να τα βαζεις καθε μερα την ιδια ωρα...

----------


## kostas0206

Οκ, σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!

----------


## stephan

Κώστα εγώ νομίζω ότι μόνο δυο πατήθρες είναι λίγες διότι στα μπατζι αρέσει να σκαρφαλώνουν συν το ότι το κλουβί σου δυσκολεύει το σκαρφάλωμα στα τοιχώματα αφού τα κάγκελα είναι  κάθετα. Προτείνω να βάλεις τρεις πατήθρες κάθε μια σε διαφορετικό ύψος και ίσως καμιά μικρή σε κάποια γωνία του κλούβιου.

----------


## kostas0206

Και εγω αυτο σκεφτήκα. Θα βαλω τρεις μαλλον. Και μια σκαλιτσα σε μια ακρουλα και μια διπλη κουνια. και μπορει κανα δυο παιχνιδακια(χειροποιητα).  τι λετε?

----------


## stephan

Νομίζω πως αυτό θα ήταν το καλύτερο  :Happy:  . Για χειροποίητα παιχνίδια μπορείς να βρεις πολλές ιδέες στο φόρουμ. Άντε και περιμένουμε να δούμε τα αποτελέσματα και τα καινούρια σου μπατζι  :: .

----------


## kostas0206

Οκ, Οταν τα παρω σε το καλο( Σε πεντε μερες το πολυ μαλλον) θα είστε  οι πρωτοι που θα τα δειτε.(Μετα απο εμενα βεβαια). Μπορει αυριο να βαλω και φωτογραφιες του κλουβιου.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Οκ, Οταν τα παρω σε το καλο( Σε πεντε μερες το πολυ μαλλον) θα είστε  οι πρωτοι που θα τα δειτε.(Μετα απο εμενα βεβαια). Μπορει αυριο να βαλω και φωτογραφιες του κλουβιου.


Να ανοιξεις νεο θεμα να δουμε κι εμεις φωτογραφιες  :winky:  Με το καλο να σου ερθουν τα μπατζακια Κωστα!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Ναι σιγουρα θα ανοιξω στην ενοτητα ''Συστηστε μας και τους φτεροτους συντροφους σας'' Σωστα?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σωστα Κωστα!  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Οκ, καλο βραδυ σε ολους

----------


## kostas0206

Οριστε το κλουβι, δεχομαι προτασεις για αλαγη διακοσμησης.

[ 
Και μια απο πανω.
 

Ειναι εξοπλισμενο με : 4 ταιστρες, 2 ταιστρακια μικρα για σπορους σνακ, 1 σκαλιτσα χειροποίητη, 1 διπλη κουνια χειροποιητη, 3 πατηθρες με διαφορετικα μεγεθοι, 2 αυγοθηκες-           βιταμινοθηκες, ποτιστρα, μπανιερα. Και αναμενονται να μπουν κανα δυο παιχνιδακια.

----------


## serafeim

ρεεεεεε ειναι φανταστικοοοοο... αντε να βαλεις και φτερωτο μεσα τωρα..

----------


## mitsman

Μια χαρα!!!! γεμισε το παιχνιδακια και εισαι ετοιμοοοςςςςςςςςςςς

----------


## kostas0206

Μηπως πρεπει να αλαξω τιποτα? Πιστευω πως ειναι κομπλε( Αρκει να φτιαξω και παιχνιδακια πολυχρωμα)
Αντε Σεραφειμ περιμενω να μεγαλωσει και το μικρουλι σου και ειμαι κομπλε!!!  :Jumping0045:   :Jumping0045:

----------


## serafeim

Κωστακη δοκιμασε να ανεις χειροποιητα παιχνιδακια οπως τα παρακατω π.χ.








επισης κατι που θακανει καλο και στο ποδαρακι του ειναι να βρεις ενα μικρου μηκους τετοιο : 



μπορεις να το εχεις και για εξω απο το κλουβι ....

εγω κανω πολλα παιχνιδια γιατι μου τα διαλανε ισως απο εδω και περα βαζω φωτογραφιες να παιρνεις και ιδεες  :winky:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Ναι Κωστα, η παπαγαλινη ειναι η βασικη τροφη των budgies..! Εγω προσωπικα στα πουλια μου, γεμιζω τις ταιστρες αρκετα για κανα διημερο.. τωρα εσυ κανεις ο,τι θες αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση μην δινεις μονο το πρωι και να την αφαιρεις την επομενη ημερα! Στο κλουβι να βαλεις, για μενα δυο πατηθρες για να πετανε περισσοτερο! Εσυ εαν θες βαλε μεχρι τρεις..! Οχι παραπανω!



Και όχι απλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νίκο (καθότι πιστεύω πως ότι έχει φτερά... είναι για να πετάει), αλλά θα συμπληρώσω ότι έχω παρατηρήσει ότι αυτό που λέμε πως.. κλουβί με κάθετα κάγκελα δυσκολεύει το σκαρφάλωμα... μάλλον δεν ισχύει - έστω τα δικά μου τα πουλιά).

Επίσης, δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρη - αν πρόκειται για ζευγάρι - πόσο μεγάλη ανάγκη υπάρχει για πολλααά παιχνίδια. Αφού τον περισσότερο χρόνο.. ασχολούνται μεταξύ τους - συν ότι τους τρώμε χώρο από το πέταγμα. Ένα;.. άντε δύο;.. νομίζω είναι αρκετά. Και πραγματάκια "απλά" (τα δικά μου έχουν μια τρέλα με τα.. καλαμάκια.. ακόμη και κανένα σχέδιο να μην τους κάνεις.. θα το κάνουν αυτά!). Με τα περίπλοκα δεν έχω δεί να ασχολούνται ποτέ (εκτός απο μια φορα - στην αρχή - ίσα η περιέργεια.. μα όχι για πάνω απο 5')

----------


## serafeim

καλημερα Καρολινα,
να σου πω και εγω τωρα την αποψη μου πανω σε αυτα που λες...
1)θα συμφονησω για αυτο που λες περι παιχνιδιων και πεταγμα αλλα ο Κωστας απο οτι ξερω θα παρει ημερο οποτε θα το εχει ελευθερο και στο δωματιο να φτεορυγιζει και εκει οποτε δεν τον νοιαζει γι ατο κλουβακι,παει τελος το ενα,  :winky: 
αντε 2) αν βαλεις ενα παιχνιδακι περιπλοκο με ξυλακια σε πουλια οπως λοβ η μπατζι η ακομα ακομα και κοκατιλ εννοειται πως δεν θα παιξουν... εγω οτι οτυς εχω κανει στα κοκατιλ το εχουν ριμαξει απο οτι εδειξα παραπανω... χρειαζεται να εχεις το υλικο ωστε να του αποσπας την προσοχη οπως ειναι το καλαμακι και το χοντρο χαρτονι κουτας.... επισης οταν εχεις ενα πουλακι και λειπεις τα πρωινα 5-6 ωρες και καθεται μονο του αρκετη ωρα ξερεις πως βοηθανε τα παιχνιδια στο να μην βαριεται και να μην νιωθει μονο το πουλι? απιστευτα!!!!

ελπιζω να σε καλυψα  :winky:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> καλημερα Καρολινα,
> να σου πω και εγω τωρα την αποψη μου πανω σε αυτα που λες...
> 1)θα συμφονησω για αυτο που λες περι παιχνιδιων και πεταγμα αλλα ο Κωστας απο οτι ξερω θα παρει ημερο οποτε θα το εχει ελευθερο και στο δωματιο να φτεορυγιζει και εκει οποτε δεν τον νοιαζει γι ατο κλουβακι,παει τελος το ενα, 
> αντε 2) αν βαλεις ενα παιχνιδακι περιπλοκο με ξυλακια σε πουλια οπως λοβ η μπατζι η ακομα ακομα και κοκατιλ εννοειται πως δεν θα παιξουν... εγω οτι οτυς εχω κανει στα κοκατιλ το εχουν ριμαξει απο οτι εδειξα παραπανω... χρειαζεται να εχεις το υλικο ωστε να του αποσπας την προσοχη οπως ειναι το καλαμακι και το χοντρο χαρτονι κουτας.... επισης οταν εχεις ενα πουλακι και λειπεις τα πρωινα 5-6 ωρες και καθεται μονο του αρκετη ωρα ξερεις πως βοηθανε τα παιχνιδια στο να μην βαριεται και να μην νιωθει μονο το πουλι? απιστευτα!!!!
> 
> ελπιζω να σε καλυψα




Καλά για ένα δεν το συζητώωωω, για ζευγαράκι είπα Σεραφείμ  :Happy: ))

Όσο για τα παιχνιδάκια που έχεις φτιάξει κι έδειξες είναι φανταστικά! (και δεν αναφερόμουν σε αυτά)

----------


## kostas0206

Τελικα αποφασισα να παρω ενα μπατζι μικρης ηλικιας( μαλλον ημερο) σε κανα μηνα γιατι εχουμε διαγωνισματα αυτη τη περιοδο. Οσο για το ''εξω απο το κλουβι'' τουλαχιστον μια με δυο ή και τρεις(γιατι οχι) ωρες καθημερινα. Και παιχνιδακια θα του κανω για αρχη κανα δυο και αν δειξει ιδιαιτερο ενδιαφερον σε αυτα θα κανω και αλλα πολλα!!!
Τωρα δεν ξερω μηπως πρεπει να αλλαξω θεση στις πατηθρες? Και μαλλον η μια θα ''φυγει'' για να παρω αυτη την πατηθρα ''σχοινακι''.  :Happy:  :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

βαλε την απο την εξω μερια αυτην την "πατηθρα σχοινακι" οταν ειναι εξω απο το κλουβακι να ειναι εκει... οταν το παρεις μην το βγαλεις ποα την πρωτη μερα... αστο 1-2 μερες ησυχο να ξεστρεσσαρηστει...
οσο για εσενα Καρολινα ζευγαρι που ειναι σε αναπαραγωγη δεν χρειαζεται παιχνιδια οντως διοτι δεν ασχολειται αλλα οταν δεν ειναι και παλι ισχυει το ιδιο εν μερη... δηλαδη θελουν να παιξουν να ξεμουδιασουν το καταλαβαινουν και τα ιδια μην νομιζεις  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Oκ, Σεραφειμ σε ευχαριστω! Και ολους σας!!!

----------

